# Petal hood or round hood?



## Kofman13 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a sigma 28-70mm f/2.8 i got used and it did not come with a lens hood and i really need to get one. I cant find a sigma brand hood at adorama or B and H.. ( the original sigma hood is a round one). adorama has a 77mm filter thread PETAL shaped hood that would fit on my camera...would that work well? or do i need a round one


----------



## ghpham (Oct 12, 2010)

I would search for a lens hood that was designed to go with the particular lens.  Using hoods that are not meant to be use with the lens will lead to problems (lens flare for instance).


----------



## table1349 (Oct 12, 2010)

LH825-02 545 - Lens Hoods - SigmaPhoto.com


----------



## Kofman13 (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah well that hood is not my EXACT lens so thats not guaranteed to work, maybe ill get a petal hood and return if its bad


----------



## Dao (Oct 12, 2010)

Will the front lens element rotates with AF?


----------



## Kofman13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dao said:


> Will the front lens element rotates with AF?



yeah, its not internal focus


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > Will the front lens element rotates with AF?
> ...



I am pretty sure there is a difference between internal focusing and when you focus the front elements rotates.

Example:
50mm F/1.4 front element doesn't rotate, but does extend as you focus.

EF 70-200 (any version) front element doesn't rotate (same) but also doesn't extend as you focus.


----------



## Kofman13 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok, my lens does not rotate, it just extends


----------



## table1349 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, so which 28-70 do you have?
28-70mm F2.8-4 DG
28-70mm F2.8-4 High speed zoom

They only show these two lenses and the link I posted lists it as being compatible with the 28-70.  Perhaps you should call Sigma.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 13, 2010)

Get this and call it a day bro


----------



## Dao (Oct 13, 2010)

If I were you, I will pick up the round one since you said the original one that shipped with the lens is round.


----------



## HelenOster (Oct 13, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> I have a sigma 28-70mm f/2.8 i got used and it did not come with a lens hood and i really need to get one. I cant find a sigma brand hood at adorama or B and H.. ( the original sigma hood is a round one). adorama has a 77mm filter thread PETAL shaped hood that would fit on my camera...would that work well? or do i need a round one




Can you give us a couple of days? We're already in touch with Sigma and going to do our best to get you one asap!

*Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*
HelenO@adorama.com


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 13, 2010)

^ thats good freakin' CS right there. :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Oct 13, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> ^ thats good freakin' CS right there. :thumbup:


Just don't make mention of canines in any response to Helen though. Apparently she's a cat fancier. :lmao:


----------



## HelenOster (Oct 13, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Just don't make mention of canines in any response to Helen though. Apparently she's a cat fancier. :lmao:



Certainly am; I have a Birman, a Norwegian Forest & 4 of indistinct origin!

NB We got the hood sorted; just waiting for the OP to respond to my PM and send me his mailing address.....


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, get the hood that was designed for that lens. All are different and have different lengths and widths etc... You want to one that is designed for the lens as its most efficient.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 13, 2010)

it has to be a petal so you wont see the hood when you go wide.  If it is round, it has to be short and it really wont do anything.


----------

